# Install kernel on seperate partition and boot it, possible?

## colag

Hi,

It's not related to gentoo, but it's related to kernel installation and booting/loading it. I couldn't find a place to ask it, so I asked in Kernel & Hardware.

Suppose there is an ext4 partition and all linux directories are created such as /boot, /bin, /etc, /usr, /dev, /var, /tmp, /proc, /sys, etc.

I've existing linux system like debian jessie. Now I will chroot to that ext4 partition from debian, then compile and install the linux kernel 4.8 to /boot and add this to grub. I'll not install any other pacakges but only that kernel 4.8 on that ext4 partition. Will it boot this kernel successfully? Will it work?

Any answer will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

----------

## mv

The location of the kernel and the location of the root partition are completely independent. If the kernel has no modules or its modules are stored on /lib/modules in the corresponding root partition, it should not be a problem. Of course, the kernel should have all features included which are required by the programs.

----------

## Irre

It depends of which boot loader you use. I use the simple LILO lightweight boot loader for linux on USB-sticks, but then I can't place the kernel on a BTRFS partition.

----------

## colag

 *Irre wrote:*   

> It depends of which boot loader you use. I use the simple LILO lightweight boot loader for linux on USB-sticks, but then I can't place the kernel on a BTRFS partition.

 

I normally use grub2. It's ext4 partition here made by gparted.

----------

